# I only had you in my life for a week and I miss you already.



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

If you saw my thread in the rants section, you might know about Monroe. She was a beautiful 3-4 year old rat that was posted on Craigslist. Monroe was dying and the owner wanted nothing to do with her. She didn't want to stick with Monroe during the difficult time. She spent her life in a cage with a grated bottom. Because of this, she was missing toes and part of her tail. She was also covered with tumors.

Her owner just wanted her to be cared for in her final days/weeks since her cagemate just died. 

I got her last Saturday so I had almost a full week with her. When we got her, she couldn't eat solid food or walk. We syringe fed her Ensure all week around the clock and kept her comfortable. She made fast friends with my girls - especially Olive though Spicy was never far from her. 

We never got to see her in her prime but in her last week we were able to get a glimpse of her wonderful personality. She had the most expressionate nose. It would twitch when she was happy.

She was suffering from a pituitary tumor when we got her and we watched her rapidly decline all week. She passed at home at exactly midnight tonight. 

I hope I get to see you again, sweet Monroe. All we wanted was for you to be comfortable and happy in your last days. I hope we accomplished that for you.

Monroe with Spicy. Monroe is the one with her head on top.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Aww I'm so glad you took her in during her time of greatest need. It sounds like you gave her a comfortable home with lots of love and care.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

You did her an incredible service and I'm sure her final week was much better because you were willing to open your hearts to her.


----------

